# Phyllovates chlorophaea



## RNW (Nov 9, 2009)

Texas unicorn mantis (Phyllovates chlorophaea) nymph, breeding by Yen Saw:



























Thank you, Yen


----------



## Katnapper (Nov 9, 2009)

Very nice, Ray... I love these little guys!


----------



## leviatan (Nov 9, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Very nice, Ray... I love these little guys!


Me two ! But I like adult more- their green wings are so beautiful


----------



## RNW (Nov 16, 2009)

L1


----------



## revmdn (Nov 16, 2009)

They are cool. I just got a bunch of very healthy ones from Katnapper


----------



## RNW (Nov 17, 2009)

revmdn said:


> They are cool. I just got a bunch of very healthy ones from Katnapper


My Phyllovates chlorophaea ootheca was got from Katnapper too :lol:


----------



## revmdn (Nov 17, 2009)

RNW said:


> My Phyllovates chlorophaea ootheca was got from Katnapper too :lol:


Becky rocks!


----------



## wero626 (Nov 22, 2009)

Same here got a ooth from Katnapper and hatched a bunch of little guys she's awsome!...Nice pics by the way =]


----------

